# Grapefruit Wine Label



## kiljoy (May 14, 2009)

My mom brought a ton of grapefruit back from someone's tree in Florida, so I made wine . For the label, I tried to come up with something I thought indigenous to Florida. Here's what I came up with.

BTW anyone recognize the picture??


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2009)

Cute. But, aren't they *GRAY* hair


----------



## kiljoy (May 14, 2009)

No, the old ladies are refered to as bluehairs because of the blue rinse they were know for putting in their hair. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_rinse


----------



## Luc (May 14, 2009)

Missis Slocombe I presume ???
Are you being served ????


The blue color was due from bathing the hair in hydrogen peroxide. A well known phenomenon in the seventies. They bleached their hair with that and it turned blue.......

Luc


----------



## kiljoy (May 14, 2009)

You are correct! And I am unanimous in that…


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2009)

I am speachless ! LMAF !


----------



## St Allie (May 14, 2009)

hehehe I love that label. that was a great tv series too.

also

can we have your grapefruit recipe for our recipe section please? 

cheers Allie


----------



## kiljoy (May 14, 2009)

I used Jack Keller's and modified it. I tossed in a bananna for a bit of body and used some OJ for a yeast starter.
When I tried it, it was really harsh and acidic. I knew better from reading these forums, but I panicked and sweetened it. It was supposed to be a dry, but I don't think it would have worked. It's still sitting in the jug to be bottled. I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Boozehag (May 14, 2009)

Classic, I love it!

Blue rinses were very fashionable with the grey haired crowd in the 70s mainly, there are still a few around but most not that extreme, they usually go for sutle shades of mauve and light pink grey.

I know this because I used to be a hairstylist and even had a couple of the rinse brigade as clients.

Nearly right on the way its done Luc, normally the ladies hair is naturally white already but some bleached it to get it light enough which was using the peroxide but the actual rinse stuff itself has none of that in it, its literally just a rinse of colour and washes out at the next wash. Hideous messy stuff


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 6, 2009)

It was funny and hilarious but nevertheless eye catching.i think you can do well by adding varietals and other relevant information which normally are there in new world wines.

My Wines,My Passion:http://www.vivino.com


----------



## Noontime (Jul 11, 2009)

Great label! Living in S. Florida I can certainly relate.


----------

